# The Gods of Arr-Kelaan



## Ronson (Oct 15, 2002)

Hi everyone!

This isn't a RPG story, but it is a D&D story...

I've written and drawn a comic called "The Gods of Arr-Kelaan" for years now, and I've finally gotten it up on the web. Feel free to read it at:
www.geocities.com/arrkelaan

It is an adventure of normal people becoming the gods of a D&D type planet. It is sometimes funny, sometimes serious, and mostly fun.

When you get there, you'll see that Volume I hasn't been posted. That's because I didn't draw it for the net or letter it by computer, so it's too hard to read. somday I'll rescan it and reletter it. Volumes II and III are self-supporting, so don't sweat it.

Volume II is over 150 pages, and I seem to be finishing a chapter for Volume III in less than 2 months (2 chapters so far! at least 10 to go!) 

Thank you for your time,
Chuck Rowles


----------

